# Best community algae eaters/cleaners?



## mdrew (Dec 23, 2010)

Best community algae eaters/cleaners?

beginner here, starting a 55g tank with gbr and angels and am looking for advice on an excellent community cleaner for my tank. a colourful breed is a definite plus but I am really looking for hearty cleaners.

what do you think?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pleco's are a good species for a community tank, some can get up to 18" though so if you do go that route make sure its a species that stays small enough for your tank size.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

My all time favorite is the Otocinclus. Love the little fish. They are cute and busy and don't bother any of the other fish. They keep my tank glass quite clean but make sure your tank is established before adding any. They come from the fish store half starved and will need plenty to eat right away.  Here is a picture of them.









They stay small and won't outgrow your tank. Also, they do not have a huge bio load like the Pleco. You will want at least 3 of them though as they are supposed to enjoy each other.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree on the otos BUT, as Inga states, they need an established tank and preferably one that is planted. I have about fifteen otos and they do a great job but if the tank wasn't planted I know mine would starve as they won't accept prepared food, such as algae tablets. They also require pretty pritine water conditions if they are to be long lived.
I also keep bristlenosed plecos. I have the albino version, they are full grown at a whopping 4" and they do a great job at eating algae.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

will angels eat otos?


----------

